# Poste de asiento AJUSTABLES



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

En mi ultima rodada este domingo pasado estando rodando en el bosque de la primavera, intentado trazar una ruta nueva (como nuestro estimado amigo el Dr. Mosca, que se inmortalizo al trazar su famosa y popular ruta de la mosca ).

Al ir bajando por una parte muy empinada y desconocida, se me atoró el short (tipo baggy) en el asiento y si no es por una reaccion felina, casi me doy un buen mad#&%$, afortunadamente pasaba por debajo de un arbol y me quede colgando de una rama y no paso nada.

Pero si me quede pensando sobre el uso de estos nuevos postes que estan tan de moda ultimamente en el mundillo de mtb. Hasta antes de este incidente, honestamente me parecian una treta sucia de los fabricantes, para vendernos una mas de sus articulos superfluos.

Ahora estoy considerando comprar un poste de asiento ajustable, no se si alguien del foro tiene experiencia con alguno que me pudiera recomendar ?

Saludos


----------



## slowmotion (Mar 29, 2007)

Yo tambien estoy en las mismas. Hasta ahora nigun problema pero si lo he estado pensando.

Lo investigue pero rapidamente me di cuenta de que hay precios caros y rapidamente suben a mas caros y no he tenido el tiempo para investigarlo al fondo. 

Un amigo que monta muy agresivo, y que se compro una me comento que a el no le parecio que valia la pena. La verdad es que yo creo que depende que tipo de terreno montas y que marca compras. Hay unas que presentan muchas problemas y no funcionan bien.

Avisenos que encuentras -- yo creo que seria buen idea.


----------



## twin (Oct 29, 2005)

*seatpost adjustables*



DrF035 said:


> En mi ultima rodada este domingo pasado estando rodando en el bosque de la primavera, intentado trazar una ruta nueva (como nuestro estimado amigo el Dr. Mosca, que se inmortalizo al trazar su famosa y popular ruta de la mosca ).
> 
> Al ir bajando por una parte muy empinada y desconocida, se me atoró el short (tipo baggy) en el asiento y si no es por una reaccion felina, casi me doy un buen mad#&%$, afortunadamente pasaba por debajo de un arbol y me quede colgando de una rama y no paso nada.
> 
> ...


Hola

Mira la verdad yo pienso que los Poste de asientos ajustables son de gran utilidad si te dedicas al Downhill, pero si crees que te funcionaria a ti pues esta bien.

Aqui puedes encontrar algunas criticas de algunos seatposts.

SUERTE

Bike Components - BikeRadar


----------



## slowmotion (Mar 29, 2007)

le volvi a preguntar a mi amigo y me contesto lo siguiente. parece que el funcionamiento le causo problemas pero despues de comprar uno sin problemas le gusto. en lo poco que he investigado el asunto lo que he visto es que hay unas que son complicados y si tienes problemas lo tienes que mandar a fabrica -- la garantia son muy buenos. Estando alla no es problema pero aca en mx es mas complicado. 

"To answer your question on the adjustable seat post, I love them and would never ride without one. The reason I like it so much is because I tend to enjoy more technical riding, so I like to have the option to move the seat out of the way when things get hairy. The first version I had was a Gravity dropper. It was a great post, but it had a little side to side slop that I didn't like too much. From there I upgraded to the post I have today, which is a Specialized Command Post, that I really like. It has no slop and solid actuation. I haven't been in the market for a while so it would be worth a look on MTBR.com to see what else is out there and what people think about them. If you are finding yourself doing more technical riding these days with that fancy new HD and are not worried about a few more grams of weight, I would recommend it!!!"

Let me know if that helps!!


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Dynamia vende el Hilo de X-Fusion









y notese que el review de Bikeradar del Hilo es del Hilo viejito, no de la versión más reciente que resuelve los problemas que se mencionaron ahi


----------



## slowmotion (Mar 29, 2007)

tacubaya said:


> Dynamia vende el Hilo de X-Fusion
> 
> y notese que el review de Bikeradar del Hilo es del Hilo viejito, no de la versión más reciente que resuelve los problemas que se mencionaron ahi


Cuanto? Yo estoy viendo el de specialized o el Reverb.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Los postes ajustables son el mejor invento que hay en el mountain bike :thumbsup:


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

slowmotion said:


> Cuanto? Yo estoy viendo el de specialized o el Reverb.


Ve mi firma.


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Slowmotion: gracias por tus comentarios. La verdad aquí en GDL casi nadie los usa, me imagino que es por el alto costo. (en promedio cuestan mas de lo que pague por mi primera buena bicicleta de montaña completa)

Pero de los pocos bikers que lo tienen, me han comentado algo similar a lo de tu amigo. Es decir que ya no pueden hacer rutas técnicas y no necesaria menta down hill, sin su amado poste ajustable.

Como comenta Last Biker, atinadamente como siempre, todos los postes, tarde o temprano fallan. Claro unos mas que otros.

Mi amigo compro un Crank Bros. Joplin, el cual mando a garantía en 4 ocasiones, afortunadamente si le cumplieron con la garantía y le dieron muy buen servicio.

De lo que he estado investigando, los que menos fallan son los nuevos de KS y la nueva generación de Specialized el Black lite, o algo así,

Pero me estoy inclinando mas por el X Fusion Hilo. 
Por 2 ventajas:
1. Por la disponibilidad de medida 27.2 que por medio de adaptadores pudiera instalarlo en mis diferentes bicis, que todas tienen medidas de poste diferentes. (3 con 27.2, 1 con 30.0 y 3 con 30.9)
2. Porque el servicio estaría a cargo de uno de los mejores ingenieros que mas saben de bicis en Mexico y ademas es cuate de este foro.

Que a proposito tacu, cual es el tiempo de entrega, en caso de hacer un pedido de un poste hilo ?


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

DrF035 said:


> Pero me estoy inclinando mas por el X Fusion Hilo.
> Por 2 ventajas:
> 1. Por la disponibilidad de medida 27.2 que por medio de adaptadores pudiera instalarlo en mis diferentes bicis, que todas tienen medidas de poste diferentes. (3 con 27.2, 1 con 30.0 y 3 con 30.9)
> 2. Porque el servicio estaría a cargo de uno de los mejores ingenieros que mas saben de bicis en Mexico y ademas es cuate de este foro.
> ...


¿Quieres un 27.2? Lo tengo en existencia. Es de 100mm de carrera.

Yo personalmente usaría el Hilo o el Reverb, ambos creo que tienen buena confiabilidad y buen funcionamiento.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

the last biker said:


> Para la Mojo HD la compañia Ibis recomienda el KIND SHOCK SuperNatural ,
> 
> ks
> 
> ...


TLB, ¿te llegó mi correo de respuesta?


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Desde que usé un poste ajustable en mi mountain bike ya no me quiero bajar de mi bici


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

tacubaya said:


> TLB, ¿te llegó mi correo de respuesta?


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Si perfectamente gracias , te contesto por la misma vía .


----------



## slowmotion (Mar 29, 2007)

para mi no es question de que si o no. Por $300 -- caro? si! Pero mucho mas barato que el osico lleno de tierra *sans* dientes. Y eso es sin tomar en cuenta las joyas.

si cuando compran un poste para MEX hay que tambien comprar un kit de overhaul. Puro y sencillo. La technologia va mejorando pero a como estoy montando no me puedo esperar y para mi no es opcion estar cambiando a cada rato la altura.

Para el reverb

RockShox Reverb Post Service Kit


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Parece que Fox por fin esta sacando a la venta su esperado poste ajustable y según rumores este si es el bueno. Prometen un funcionamiento impecable y cero fallas

Singletrack Magazine | Fresh Goods Friday 168


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Ahora ya no lo tengo , sin embargo lo que mas extraño de mi poste de asiento ajustable es que hacía lo mismo que "El Chorrito ", se ..hacía grandote ...se hacía chiquito...y cuando estaba de mal humor el postecito no funcionó.... tan tan...


----------



## slowmotion (Mar 29, 2007)

Rockshoks baby!!!!


----------



## Mithrandir (Nov 25, 2010)

Un RS Reverb por 8 meses sin fallas a la fecha. Puedo decir con total certeza que incrementó mi confianza en el descenso, psicológico o real, existe.

La ruta que hago regularmente tiene muchas subidas y bajadas con componentes técnicos, entonces no es redituable pararte en cada bajada a bajar el asiento y en cada valle a subirlo, se me pela el resto del grupo!

Aunque comienzo a notar cierto juego rotacional del eje sobre la base, que según las guias de mantto de RS, son unas guias de bronce internas que tienen en sus kits (a la venta, por supuesto).


----------



## lalocotequinta (Mar 28, 2007)

twin said:


> Hola
> 
> Mira la verdad yo pienso que los Poste de asientos ajustables son de gran utilidad si te dedicas al Downhill


Postes ajustables no tienen funcionalidad para DH. 

Con eso dicho, son un excelente aditamento para AM.


----------



## nicoswit (Oct 26, 2009)

Yo he usado el KS i900r por 2 años y nunca ha tenido ni el menor problema, de hecho ni servicio le he hecho y funciona a la perfeccion!!! En cuanto a que si son utiles o no, yo lo contaria dentro de las primeras cosas mas importantes en mi bici, y no podria regresar a rodar sin el!!! Cabe aclarar que para xc puro si es muy pesado, pero para all mountain es de ley esta pieza! Fijense que la mayoria de las bicis de gama medi alta ya lo traen de fabrica! El que te diga que no le ve utilidad es por que no ha usado uno bueno!


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Mithrandir: muy interesante tu comentario sobre el Reberb. 
Si tambien para mi estilo de rodar, en su mayoria rutas tecnicas y algunas veces en grupos de chavos que traen santa cruz V 10 y specialiced demos, no te puedes dar el lujo de detenerte sacar la llave allen y subir o bajar el asiento.

Nicoswit: gracias por compartir tu experiencia con postes ajustables.

En mi salida dominical, estube haciendo pruebas de cuanto realmente necesito de carrera 100 o 125 mm. Puse marcas en el poste a diferentes medidas. Y creo que 100 mm es lo ideal, y ademas no creo que le pudiera poner uno de 125 o mas, ya que la altura libre del seat post clamp a los rieles del sillin en la posicion mas extendida de pedaleo, son 14 cm, de poste libre.

Y si le pongo uno de 125 solamente quedarian 15 mm para el sistema del clamp y los retenes del poste ajustable y no creo que sea suficiente ?


----------



## slowmotion (Mar 29, 2007)

DrF035 said:


> Mithrandir: muy interesante tu comentario sobre el Reberb.
> Si tambien para mi estilo de rodar, en su mayoria rutas tecnicas y algunas veces en grupos de chavos que traen santa cruz V 10 y specialiced demos, no te puedes dar el lujo de detenerte sacar la llave allen y subir o bajar el asiento.
> 
> Nicoswit: gracias por compartir tu experiencia con postes ajustables.
> ...


Yo estoy de acuerdo que 100mm es suficiente pero solo instalando el poste uno puede apreciar la diferencia en condiciones actuales.

Para me un poste ajustable es como un casco -- es tema de seguridad. Los que bajan agresivamente lo entienden y los que nunca empujan sus habilidades nunca lo van entender.

No es necesario pero cuando estas bajando a lo muy empinado, con velocidad y con rocas muchas que son sueltas o mojadas y que en cada minuto tomas decisiones en fracciones de segundo de que linea tienes que tomar/escojer teniendo un poste en la pansa afectando tu habilidad de asecarse al centro de gravedad te afecta la confianza. Con mas confianza empujas el limite. empujando el limite te mejoras como piloto. mejorando como piloto disfrutas mas el deporte.

thats my story and iam sticking with it.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Ps cada quien la neta.

Yo creo que depende cuanto quieras gastar y donde ruedes. Para el Ajusco se me hace una tontería pero se me hace que haría mucho más divertido y fácil de rodar Balam (El Chico).


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

slowmotion said:


> para me un poste ajustable es como un casco -- es tema de seguridad. Los que bajan agresivamente lo entienden y los que nunca empujan sus habilidades nunca lo van entender.
> 
> No es necesario pero cuando estas bajando a lo muy empinado, con velocidad y con rocas muchas que son sueltas o mojadas y que en cada minuto tomas decisiones en fracciones de segundo de que linea tienes que tomar/escojer teniendo un poste en la pansa afectando tu habilidad de asecarse al centro de gravedad te afecta la confianza. Con mas confianza empujas el limite. Empujando el limite te mejoras como piloto. Mejorando como piloto disfrutas mas el deporte.
> 
> Thats my story and iam sticking with it.


poesia


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Inspeccionando mi bici me di cuenta que el el tubo de del poste de asiento de mi cuadro tiene 2 perforaciones de fabrica al fondo.

Lo que haría una excelente ruta de cableado interno para el nuevo poste Sthealt, por lo que daría la apariencia de un poste de asiento convencional sin ningún cable o palanca a la vista :ihih::ihih:

A continuación unas fotos para que me entiendan mejor :thumbsup:


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

+









=


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

DrF035 said:


> Inspeccionando mi bici me di cuenta que el el tubo de del poste de asiento de mi cuadro tiene 2 perforaciones de fabrica al fondo.
> 
> Lo que haría una excelente ruta de cableado interno para el nuevo poste Sthealt, por lo que daría la apariencia de un poste de asiento convencional sin ningún cable o palanca a la vista :ihih::ihih:
> 
> ...


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Esas perforaciones son para drenar el tubo del asiento en caso de que entre agua lo cual se da con frecuencia cuando se rueda por lugares donde hay charcos o está lloviendo.

La mayoría de los cuadros recientes ya traen las guías para el forro y cable de un asiento ajustable con palanca de mando al manillar.

saludos
the last biker


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Exactamente Last Biker, esas meras son las que originalmente son para drenar el agua, pero, se pudiera utilizar una para pasar el cable, ya que saldría junto con los otros cables que van al handlebar.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

DrF035 said:


> Exactamente Last Biker, esas meras son las que originalmente son para drenar el agua, pero, se pudiera utilizar una para pasar el cable, ya que saldría junto con los otros cables que van al handlebar.
> 
> View attachment 700032


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Doc.

La Spot tiene la guía para el cable del asiento ajustable debajo del tubo superior en el lado izquierdo , al sacar el cable por una de las perforaciones la vuelta queda muy forzada para subir el cable a la primera guía del tubo superior .

En la parte superior del tubo diagonal ya va la manguera del freno trasero a la izquierda y el cable del cambio a la derecha , de esos dos ninguno se puede mover hacia el tubo superior .

Solo que se llevara el cable del asiento paralelo a la manguera del freno con zip -t pero se vería muy Frankestein .

La otra es ver el diámetro del forro del cable , si es como forro de cambio chance y cabe por el hoyito , pero si es del ancho de los forros de los frenos v-brake veo difícil que quepa por el agujerito.

saludos.
the last biker


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

*Gravity Dropper*

Llevo 4 años con un GD y tiene la ventaja de ser completamente mecánico y que te venden las partes sueltas. Lo he reconstruído 2 veces y sigue trabajando como nuevo. No salgo ni a la esquina sin el!:thumbsup:


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

elmadaleno said:


> Llevo 4 años con un GD y tiene la ventaja de ser completamente mecánico y que te venden las partes sueltas. Lo he reconstruído 2 veces y sigue trabajando como nuevo. No salgo ni a la esquina sin el!:thumbsup:


Si, pero ruedas pura ruta y como 1 vez al año.


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

DrF035 said:


> Inspeccionando mi bici me di cuenta que el el tubo de del poste de asiento de mi cuadro tiene 2 perforaciones de fabrica al fondo.
> 
> Lo que haría una excelente ruta de cableado interno para el nuevo poste Sthealt, por lo que daría la apariencia de un poste de asiento convencional sin ningún cable o palanca a la vista :ihih::ihih:
> 
> ...


Que onda con el manubrio... por que tan alto?


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

madaleno: si me imagino que los GD por ser los pioneros y tener mas años de ensayos y errores han mejorado la confiabilidad del poste, interesante tu comentario, lo tomare en cuenta para mi próxima decisión.

rito pc: el manubrio es un deity de 50 mm de altura, un poco mas del promedio que andan enrtre 25 a 30 mm. Porque he probado manubrios de diferentes alturas y anchuras y este medida en le que mejor me ha funcionado.

Por que?
1. Por comodidad, vas menos agachado y cuando ruedas rutas largas de mas de 4 horas sin parar, tu espalda te lo AGRADECE mucho.
2. Quizas por nostalgia de mis años pasados cuando le daba duro y competía en BMX.

En contra ?
Si cuesta mas trabajo girar a altas velocidades, pero lo compenso haciendo un buen body english, cargando mucho mas el peso hacia la parte de aldelante 









A proposito de manillares, también ya probé una extra ancho de 31 pulgadas, y para las rutas del bosque de la primavera que pasas en singletracks entre arboles muy pegados, fue una verdadera catástrofe, vas pegando continuamente :nono:
a lo mejor en bike parks o caminos anchos funcionan muy bien porque te dan mas control, pero en mis circunstancias, definitivamente NO.


----------



## slowmotion (Mar 29, 2007)

DrF035 said:


> madaleno: si me imagino que los GD por ser los pioneros y tener mas años de ensayos y errores han mejorado la confiabilidad del poste, interesante tu comentario, lo tomare en cuenta para mi próxima decisión.
> 
> rito pc: el manubrio es un deity de 50 mm de altura, un poco mas del promedio que andan enrtre 25 a 30 mm. Porque he probado manubrios de diferentes alturas y anchuras y este medida en le que mejor me ha funcionado.
> 
> ...


ese color me esta mareando


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

DrF035 said:


> A proposito de manillares, también ya probé una extra ancho de 31 pulgadas, y para las rutas del bosque de la primavera que pasas en singletracks entre arboles muy pegados, fue una verdadera catástrofe, vas pegando continuamente :nono:
> a lo mejor en bike parks o caminos anchos funcionan muy bien porque te dan mas control, pero en mis circunstancias, definitivamente NO.


Si vas por un poste Stealth considera el mantenimiento. 
Sacar el poste por cualquier motivo que se te ocurra, implicara casi seguramente desconectar alguno de los extremos del cable. Si es mecanico, pues no hay mucho pez. Si es hidraulico, tampoco es el fin del mundo, pero es otra cosa mas que cuidar.

La verdad es que a mi mentecita cavernaria no le hacen mucha gracia los cableados internos. Mi bici de ruta tiene un cable interno en el tubo superior para el freno trasero y la neta me da mucha weba cambiar esa funda. Ahi que se quede hasta que se pudra.

En cambio, los cables externos cortas o pones un cincho de plastico y ya... entiendo que si empieza a traer uno cuatro cables para cambios/frenos mas uno para el poste, mas uno para el bloqueo trasero, pues ya se ve medio congestionada la bici y a lo mejor sea mejor esconderlos.

En cuanto al uso del poste y aunado a lo de los manubrios... pues depende del terreno. Yo, como dice Tacu, para lugares como el Ajusco, donde subes para despues bajar todo de golpe, pues no le veo mucho caso al poste ajustable. Igual que los manubrios superanchos, hay lugares en Chiluca donde te atorarias en un arbol cada 10 metros.

En gustos se rompen generos, supongo.


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

DrF035 said:


> +
> 
> View attachment 700030
> 
> ...


Otro detalle que considerar Doc, es que al parecer no RockShock no piensa vender ese particular modelo como pieza "aftermarket"

RockShox Reverb Stealth - Video - Pinkbike

por cierto... esa combinación de colores en la spot esta de lujo!


----------



## 20lt (Dec 30, 2008)

Si los diseñadores tuvieran que cambiar los forros internos ya hubieran inventado algo para hacerlo mas fácil, pero como a la mayoría últimamente solo les importa el look les vale lo que tenga que sufrir el pobre mecánico que le toca cambiarlos!!!!

Con respecto a los postes ajustables que lo necesite o no depende del lugar donde ruedes. En estos momentos nosotros estamos probando 3 versiones diferentes de postes, luego les comento mis impresiones


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Hola Amigos, gracias por sus comentarios y sugerencias.

En lo personal yo tambien pienso que los cableados internos son una lata.

Pero en este particular caso del poste de asiento ajustable, creo que seria la excepcion, les voy a decir por que.

1. El cableado es simple, porque entra por un agujero grande y amplio que es el del tubo del asiento y de ahi corre recto poca distancia hasta salir por el otro extemo.

2. Si consideramos y ponemos en una balanza los beneficios son varios, como no traer un cable semi flojo, u holgado que el poste al encogerse, queda haciendo una curva, que se puede atorar en la pierna, o quedar rozando los tubos de la bici.

Les voy a poner una foto para que quede mas claro


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Nada mas seria cosa de hacer una pequeña perforacion en la parte baja del tubo del asiento de esta manera y listo :eekster:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

DrF035 said:


> Hola Amigos, gracias por sus comentarios y sugerencias.
> 
> En lo personal yo tambien pienso que los cableados internos son una lata.
> 
> ...


En el caso particular de la Flux, yo no haria una perforacion ahi. He visto fotos de fisuras en la soldadura que da justo al bloque del eje de centro y parece ser un lugar de alto esfuerzo en las Turner.

En la Intense de la ilustracion, es un caso distinto.

Pero si, el cableado por ahi seria una ventaja, de ser posible. Consulta con Turner si se puede antes de poner taladro a la obra, chance y te digan que si.



DrF035 said:


> 2. Si consideramos y ponemos en una balanza los beneficios son varios, como no traer un cable semi flojo, u holgado que el poste al encogerse, queda haciendo una curva, que se puede atorar en la pierna, o quedar rozando los tubos de la bici.


Eso tambien se soluciona usando un poste que tenga el mecanismo en la parte estatica (como el GD y el nuevo KS, por ejemplo).

Otra seria el mando de palanquita debajo del asiento que tambien tiene sus pros y sus contras.

Obvio, el mando al manubrio es mas proxenetista que la pinche palanquita.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Warp said:


> En el caso particular de la Flux, yo no haria una perforacion ahi. He visto fotos de fisuras en la soldadura que da justo al bloque del eje de centro y parece ser un lugar de alto esfuerzo en las Turner.
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

the last biker said:


> ¿ Qué pasó mi Warp ? esa bici es una 5 Spot !! , y efectivamente en los primeros modelos de Turner DW Link algunas se tronaron en la soldadura del gusset , pero inmediatamente mismo tomaron cartas en el asunto y reforzaron el área con un gusset mas choncho , no problems desde ahí .
> 
> Como ya lo comenté , donde no le veo caso al experimento del Doctor ( al fin Doctor jajaja) es que ; al sacar el chicote y forro por el "dichoso" agujero y mandar el forro sobre el down tube , se va a ver medio feo tres alegres compadres en el down tube , el forro del asiento, el forro del cambio y la manguera del freno .
> 
> ...


Ooops... Perdon por el resbalon, pero el comentario persiste.

Flux o Spot, el area parece tener una alta concentracion de esfuerzos y aunque este el refuerzo ahi, no me pondria hacer agujeritos en el area. Digo, si le pusieron un refuerzo ahi, no es para que uno se ponga a quitar material, no?

Yo tampoco le veo mucho chiste a lo que quiere hacer el Doc, pero como Bora yo respeto. Es mas pedo de mantenimiento, posibles pedos con la garantia y no garantiza que se vea completamente mas nice.

Pero al cliente lo que pida. Ya entrados en agujeraciones, se puede hacer una ranurita en el downtube cerca del headtube, otro en el downtube cerca del pedalier mas el que dice el DocFoes. Voila! Ruteado interno casi-completo.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

the last biker said:


> Los postes ajustables son el mejor invento que hay en el mountain bike :thumbsup:





the last biker said:


> Desde que usé un poste ajustable en mi mountain bike ya no me quiero bajar de mi bici





the last biker said:


> Ahora ya no lo tengo , sin embargo lo que mas extraño de mi poste de asiento ajustable es que hacía lo mismo que "El Chorrito ", se ..hacía grandote ...se hacía chiquito...y cuando estaba de mal humor el postecito no funcionó.... tan tan...


Y esas 3 editadas que onda?


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

tacubaya said:


> Y esas 3 editadas que onda?


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ja ja ja , nomás pa echar desmoche.....

saludos
the last biker


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Warp said:


> Pero al cliente lo que pida. Ya entrados en agujeraciones, se puede hacer una ranurita en el downtube cerca del headtube, otro en el downtube cerca del pedalier mas el que dice el DocFoes. Voila! Ruteado interno casi-completo.


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Eso , eso , eso , ¿cómo sería la ranurita ? anchita o delgadita ? corta o larguita ? digamos como de alcancía ? o algo mas sofisticado ? , medidas ?

Se me hace que con tantas perforaciones , hoyitos, agujeritos y ranuritas el Doctor mejor se va a comprar un poste ajustable sin control remoto .

O bien propongo a los distinguidos foreros a coadyuvar en el siguiente proyecto sustentable :

Vamos a diseñar ,inventar y construir aunque sea rústicamente en la casa un control remoto inhalámbrico para subir y bajar el asiento y que tenga en el manubrio un pequeño botón que nada mas tenga On y Off y que al ponerlo en On una pequeña computadora instalada en algún lugar oculto en el marco de la bicicleta pero a la vez de fácil acceso para cambiar la batería . Este aparato Hi-Tec estará diseñado para que reciba señales de sensores y de un avanzado sistema óptico 4D, de tal forma que lea con ayuda de un gps las irregularidades y desniveles del camino con anticipación y le ordene al poste que suba y que baje acorde a las necesidades detectadas .

Me parece un proyecto muy viable y fácil y ya me voy a seguir chupando, fumando y aspirando tranquilo ....bueno chupar mi Tutsi Pop , fumar mi cigarrito de chocolate y aspirar el polvo sagrado o mas bien ceniza de Don Goyo que nos cae por aquí.

saludos
the last biker


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Como ya lo comenté , donde no le veo caso al experimento del Doctor ( al fin Doctor jajaja)

Ja, ja, ja. Ahora si me hiciste reir mi querido Last Biker.


----------



## brunomu (Jul 5, 2009)

todo depende de donde ruedes, si haces la subida de golpe y despues la bajada como onda ajusco o desieto no es muy util, es mejor un seguro en el tubo del asiento para bajarlo y subirlo tu mismo y mucho mas barato, en rodadas donde hay subidas y bajadas cortas es donde es super bueno, yo tengo un joplin y ya se me descompuso un par de veces,pero es un buen aditamento creo que van a ir mejorando con el tiempo


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

mmm... no han leído mi post verdad? :madman:

ahi les va de nuez
RockShock no tiene planes de vender el poste stealth como pieza "aftermarket" 
si alguien quiere ese poste necesitan cambiar la bici completa

RockShox Reverb Stealth - Video - Pinkbike

Saludos!


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

triphop said:


> mmm... no han leído mi post verdad? :madman:
> 
> ahi les va de nuez
> RockShock no tiene planes de vender el poste stealth como pieza "aftermarket"
> ...


Tienes razon... peeero...

El DrFoes ya se aperro, se va comprar una Cannonfail, la va a vender, ponerle el Stealth a su Flux Spot haciendole mas ranuras que a un queso gruyere y ponerle un sistema optico 4D con GPS y servomotores del Di2 para que el poste suba y baje solo y haga tru-tru....

Y va a ser un REVERB STEALTH, mi chavo!!! :ihih:

Yo abajo tambien menciono como alternativas el KS Lev y el GD que tienen la parte del cable fija.


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

Warp said:


> Tienes razon... peeero...
> 
> El DrFoes ya se aperro, se va comprar una Cannonfail, la va a vender, ponerle el Stealth a su Flux Spot haciendole mas ranuras que a un queso gruyere y ponerle un sistema optico 4D con GPS y servomotores del Di2 para que el poste suba y baje solo y haga tru-tru....
> 
> ...


ahh bueno, así pues si!

Saludos:thumbsup:


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*Este es el bueno ...ja ja ja*



Warp said:


> Tienes razon... peeero...
> 
> El DrFoes ya se aperro, se va comprar una Cannonfail, la va a vender, ponerle el Stealth a su Flux Spot haciendole mas ranuras que a un queso gruyere y ponerle un sistema optico 4D con GPS y servomotores del Di2 para que el poste suba y baje solo y haga tru-tru....
> 
> ...


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Mi estimado Warp , a lo mejor tu si lo recuerdas pero hace ya muchos años uno de los pioneros del mountain bike Joe Breeze invento el Hite Rite el cual tuvo mucho éxito y servía para subir y bajar el asiento .

Es la solución barata y práctica para los que les pesa el codo a gastar sus 400 dolaritos o para los que no le quieren añadir peso a la bici o para los que no se quieren ver en problemas de descomposturas , y no es necesario hacer hoyos en un cuadro .

Por lo menos yo ni necesitando realmente el poste ajustable le haría un hoyo a un cuadro Pivot Mach 5.7 carbon para poner uno de esos stealth :nono:

Por ahí todavía se encuentran algunos en California a la venta :thumbsup:


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Triphop:

Si, ya vimos tu post, pero ya sabes como es la rumorologia en el mundillo del mtb.
Y así como dicen una cosa, luego dicen otra.

Ya en el foro de KNOLLY y cuate ya compro un Reverb Stealth aftermarket y ya lo esta probando.


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Por cierto el súper poste de Fox ya esta en los anaqueles de las tiendas en venta
LLAME YAAAAAA!!!!!!

Universal Cycles -- Fox Racing DOSS Adjustable Seatpost


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

the last biker said:


> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Mi estimado Warp , a lo mejor tu si lo recuerdas pero hace ya muchos años uno de los pioneros del mountain bike Joe Breeze invento el Hite Rite el cual tuvo mucho éxito y servía para subir y bajar el asiento .
> 
> ...


Como olvidar el Hite Rite... tambien estaba el poste Titec Scoper... para los que no quieren un poste ajustable, pero no haba varo.

Estan muy perras las cletas que hace el Breezer.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*Otro poste ajustable para su asiento.......*

Aficionados al poste ajustable , ahí les va otra sugerencia , barato y aparentemente confiable el poste ajustable de Giant , el Contact Switch , según la "revis de anuncios " MBA es un excelente poste y le dan casi las 5 stars , bueno le dieron 4 .

Para los que (como yo..) no le dan demasiado valor a las recomendaitions de MBA ja ja ja y toman con pinzas y con reservas los comentarios de tan prestigiado magazine otra vez ja ja ja , les comento que DIRT RAG MAG THINKS THE GIANT CONTACT SWITCH SEATPOST IS *"A GREAT CHOICE"* , además solo cuesta 250 dólares y por esa mínima cantidad no hay pierde , ademas si se descompone venden el cartucho de repuesto

Y yo le creo mas a DR que a MBA no se ustedes.

Además hay que aprovechar ahora que todavía se consigue el u.s. dollar barato ja ja ja , porque al rato si queda el que dicen , que ojalá y no , el dolar se va a ir a las nubes como en la época del PRIATO 

saludos
the last biker


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

Dr. no cabe duda que no nomás de este lado del río se las arreglan para todo eso del "blackmarket" digo "aftermarket" con plata se arregla todo. 
yo les comentaba eso porque ya estaban hablando de hacerle agujeros a las bicis y según mi información no había necesidad ni posibilidad. 
en fin... creo que nadie ha mencionado el nuevo poste de crankbrothers "kronolog" se ve interesante. (no sé precio ni nada)

Lastbiker, hablando de alternativas al poste ajustable, creo que me topé con una imagen del avanzado sistema de punta con tecnología Rusa. 









saludos!


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

triphop said:


> Lastbiker, hablando de alternativas al poste ajustable, creo que me topé con una imagen del avanzado sistema de punta con tecnología Rusa.
> [I
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

triphop said:


> en fin... creo que nadie ha mencionado el nuevo poste de crankbrothers "kronolog" se ve interesante. (no sé precio ni nada)
> 
> Lastbiker, hablando de alternativas al poste ajustable, creo que me topé con una imagen del avanzado sistema de punta con tecnología Rusa.
> 
> saludos!


El Kronolog es una basura... el diseño confia en la friccion creada entre dos anillos sobre una superficie estriada de aluminio en el poste... en pocas semanas de uso se nota el desgaste y ha habido reportes que se traba y/o desliza.

Aparte... usa un sello redondo para sellar una superficie oval... 

Eso si, esta muy bonito...

Review: Crank Brothers Kronolog Dropper Post - Weighed, Dismantled & Ridden - Bike Rumor

Crankbrothers Kronolog Telescoping Seat Post - Tested - Pinkbike


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Warp said:


> El Kronolog es una basura... el diseño confia en la friccion creada entre dos anillos sobre una superficie estriada de aluminio en el poste... en pocas semanas de uso se nota el desgaste y ha habido reportes que se traba y/o desliza.
> 
> Aparte... usa un sello redondo para sellar una superficie oval...
> 
> ...


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

tacubaya said:


> Si, pero ruedas pura ruta y como 1 vez al año.


No es cierto, a veces brinco unas banquetas por mi casa!!!


----------



## Serengetijack (Aug 6, 2011)

the last biker said:


> Warp said:
> 
> 
> > El Kronolog es una basura... el diseño confia en la friccion creada entre dos anillos sobre una superficie estriada de
> ...


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

___
Coincido 100%. Deberían llamarse Crap-Brothers!!
Saludos,[/QUOTE]

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Chín , esa aseveración ya duele , pobres de los Hermanos Caquirris,

saludos
the last biker


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Para los que no creían que RS va a vender el poste Stealth aftermarket,
aquí les va la prueba ....

Rockshox Reverb Adds 150mm Stealth, 34.9 Diameter Posts & Enduro Collar Travel Limiter - Bike Rumor


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

DrF035 said:


> Para los que no creían que RS va a vender el poste Stealth aftermarket,
> aquí les va la prueba ....
> 
> Rockshox Reverb Adds 150mm Stealth, 34.9 Diameter Posts & Enduro Collar Travel Limiter - Bike Rumor


"...February 2013 for the Stealth."


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

tacubaya said:


> "...February 2013 for the Stealth."


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Y todavía no dicen si será el día 30 o el 31.......


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

AVAILABILITY
May 2012: Reverb Stealth – 125mm (travel); 30.9, 31.6mm (diameter); 355, 380, 420mm (length)
September 2012: Reverb Stealth – 150mm (travel); 30.9, 31.6mm (diameter); 430mm (length)
September 2012: Reverb – 100, 125mm (travel); 34.9mm (diameter)
February 2013: Reverb Stealth – 150mm (travel); 34.9mm (diameter); 430mm (length)

source: Tyler Morland, SRAM



Espero que estas fechas del fabricante, si sean reales.


Porque realmente ya me URGE, mi poste ajustable, realmente no se como pude rodar tantos años sin uno.


----------



## slowmotion (Mar 29, 2007)

si vas a comprar compre uno de los mejores que $$ puede comprar -- si ese es el que quieres vale la pena esperar 

Yo viajo a gringolandia en 2 meses. Me voy a comprar el bulto mas grande y lo voy a llenar con todo lo que le cabe. 90% partes de bicicleta dentro de eso un poste ajustable, un Reverb y un marco IBIS para un amigo. espero no tener problemas en aduana.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Lo mejor que el dinero puede comprar?

Entonces te tienes que esperar al poste ajustable de Thomson..


----------



## slowmotion (Mar 29, 2007)

tacubaya said:


> Lo mejor que el dinero puede comprar?
> 
> Entonces te tienes que esperar al poste ajustable de Thomson..


???



> "Uno de los mejores"


De por si *mucho* de lo que esta escrito en las revistas y reviews profesionales y no-profesionales y lo que esta escrito en los foros es completamente subjectivo.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

tacubaya said:


> Lo mejor que el dinero puede comprar?
> 
> Entonces te tienes que esperar al poste ajustable de Thomson..


Correcto , tienes toda la razón .:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

En mi rodada de hoy tuve el gusto de encontrarme y conocer al buen cuate de 20 lt rodamos un rato juntos por mosca y toboganes.

Observe que en su bici Nicolai traia un poste ajustable, nunca antes visto por mi.

Me comento que es de origen europeo y que los estan probando, y parece que han pasado todas las pruebas muy satisfactoriante.

A mi en lo personal me gusto mucho, esteticamente tiene excelentes acabados acordes con la calidad europea y sobre todo lo que me gusto mas es que el cable queda en la parte baja y estatica. Por lo tanto al subir y al bajar el cable no queda holgado.

Me platica que en un par de meses estaran disponibles en Mexico, y con la garantia y servicio que manejan ellos.

A ver si luego 20 lt nos sube una foto de su bici con el poste, para que se den una idea.

Saludos


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Seguramente un Blacx Jewel


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Seguramente un Blacx Jewel


Estos??

BLACX NO DA SERVICIO TECNICO


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Seguramente un Blacx Jewel



Warp said:


> Estos??
> 
> BLACX NO DA SERVICIO TECNICO


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Para que elucubrar sobre algo que no se sabe ni la marca ni el modelo 

saludos
the last biker


----------



## spinerguy (Jan 14, 2011)

the last biker said:


> Seguramente un Blacx Jewel
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Para que elucubrar sobre algo que no se sabe ni la marca ni el modelo


Hombre, que esto nunca ha sido un obstaculo en este foro, no veo la razon para comenzar ahora


----------



## pabloquintana (Mar 17, 2010)

Yo uso un Kind Shock i900r que compré usado en eBay. Después de mandarlo dos veces a servicio (gratis!) no ha vuelto a fallar. Maravilla de aditamento a tu All Mountain.

P


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

pabloquintana said:


> Yo uso un Kind Shock i900r que compré usado en eBay. Después de mandarlo dos veces a servicio (gratis!) no ha vuelto a fallar. Maravilla de aditamento a tu All Mountain.
> 
> P


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Los KS son de lo mas confiable y aún así llegan a fallar, el nuevo Lev Remote es el que me llama la atención .

saludos
the last biker


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Si el KS parecen ser el mas confiable pero el nuevo Lev Remote, parece estar mas escaso que una pepsi en el desierto.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

DrF035 said:


> Si el KS parecen ser el mas confiable pero el nuevo Lev Remote, parece estar mas escaso que una pepsi en el desierto.


¿ Cuantos quieres Doc ?
saludos
the last biker


----------



## acvdo (Jan 24, 2011)

alguien esperaba las thomson????????

Thomson Dropper Post - Eurobike 2012 - Pinkbike


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

*Reporte de poste ajustable*

Llevo un mes usando un Reverb 2013 de 100mm. y ha estado funcionando muy bien.

Primero, la instalacion fue muy sencilla, me tarde 10 minutos en colocárselo, no tiene ninguna ciencia. Claro que lo que facilito mucho, fue que el cuadro Turner, ya tenia las guías para poste, por lo que solamente fue pasar el cable por las guías y poner los cinchos (zip)
La manguera quedo, justa no tube que recortarla.

El funcinamiento es impecable sube y baja con un tacto de mantequilla, la velocidad es regulable mediante un dial en el control remoto (excelente) pero lo deje como venia de fabrica, ni siquiera tube que variarlo.

El recorrido total son 100mm pero lo puedes bajar o subir y detener en cualquier recorrido.

En resumen las ventajas son muchas, que solamente las vas descubriendo al usarlo y experimentar. La primera y mas importante al bajar el asiento, tienes mas espacio para maniobrar y pasarte para atras del asiento en bajadas muy empinadas.
Y esto se va traduciendo al pasar los dias en mas confianza para bajar las zonas mas técnicas.

Pero al continuar experimentado con varias alturas, te das cuenta, que inclusive para subir en diferentes inclinaciones del terreno, tienes un angulo diferente para aplicar la fuerza sobre los pedales, que favorecen mas la eficiencia del pedaleo.

Y en subidas muy técnicas, si bajas en asiento 3 cm te da mas espacio para mover el trasero y librar obstaculos o zanjas y al mismo tiempo aplicar mas fuerza en los pedales, que cuando vas en la pocision mas extendida de pedaleo en cadencia.

Luego les pongo unas fotos y continuamos con las desventajas.


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Seguimos con las fotos


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Como odio subir fotos, siempre se suben las que no son :madmax:


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Por cierto ya estoy practicando los consejos para mejorar las fotos.

Todavia no salieron casi ninguna, pero ya vamos mejorando.


----------



## BiciMapas (Sep 18, 2010)

*Gravity Dropper y Command Post*

Hola a todos,

Tengo un Gravity Dropper en mi Genius 40 y un Specialized Command Post en mi Camber 650B desde principios del año pasado, es decir casi dos años. Coincido con Last Biker, son el mejor invento que he visto en mis 20 años de MTB, junto con los frenos de disco y la suspensión.

El año pasado hice BC Bike Race y les puedo decir que el poste ajustable fue una ayuda impresionante en las veredas que tienen por allá. Tienen unos descensos en singletrack muy técnicos (piedras y raíces, muchas raíces y más raíces. Tuve pesadillas de raíces por varios días...) de 10 Km o más y el poder bajar el poste y por tanto el centro de gravedad aumentan la confianza bastante.

Hace unas dos semanas salí en mi hardtail que tiene poste normal (después de más de 15 años de usar puras dobles) y extrañé más el poste ajustable que la suspensión trasera.

El Gravity Dropper ha funcionado excelente, sin necesitar de ningún servicio hasta ahora. Altamente recomendable y está disponible desde 27.2 mm.
El Command post ha funcionado excelente también. Con este el único problema fué que el remoto usa un chicote propio de Specialized que no se consigue en ningún lado. Así que le puse el control de un Joplin y ha funcionado excelente. Tengo entendido que los nuevos Command ya usan un remoto con un chicote normal de cambios.

Saludos


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Oye BiciMapas, muy buena aportación.


Yo estoy pensando en comprar mi segundo poste ajustable para una bici de 27.2 con lo que tu recomendacion del GD suena bastante buena.

Saludos.

BTW Ya tienes los mapas de Mexico, con rutas de MTB para GPS Garmin ?


----------



## Serengetijack (Aug 6, 2011)

Llevo poco más de un mes usando el Command Post Blacklite mod. 2013 de Specialized y hasta ahora me ha encantado su funcionamiento y prestaciones. También creo que los postes ajustables son uno de esos grandes inventos junto con los frenos de disco y las suspensiones y me alegro de haberlo comprado. Las "quejas" comunes que he leido sobre este poste (ejemplo, que sube muy rápido y te golpea en las "joyas de la familia", que solo tres posiciones son una limitante y que deja escapar el aire comprimido) no han sido para nada un problema para mi. La primera, le verdad, no tiene ningún sentido, ya que tú mismo puedes controlar la subida del poste con el trasero y/o bajar la presión a 30 o 35 psi y sube bastante más lento; las tres posiciones -completamente abajo, 50% del recorrido y completamente arriba) son perfectas para mi estilo de manejo y son algo simple y fácil de acostumbrarse rápidamente a ello y finalmente lo último (que deja escapar aire), pues deberá pasar más tiempo y uso para ver si es cierto, pero lo dudo. El poste se siente sumamente sólido y su control remoto al manubrio es bastabte ergonómico e intuitivo de usar en el monte. 
Hay les dejo algunas fotos rápidas de cómo quedó en la Pitch.
Saludos,


----------



## Serengetijack (Aug 6, 2011)

View attachment 732269
[/QUOTE]

Dr. Foes es un poco extraño ver en la foto que toda la parte baja del poste Reverb entra por completo en el seat tube. Que tamaño de poste compraste? O es acaso por la geometría de la Turner? Saludos,


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Serengetijack: quedó muy guapa tu Pitch.:thumbsup:

Y muy explicitos tus comentarios sobre tu poste Command Black lite. 

Parece que este Thread a servido para motivar a usar y comprar postes ajustables a los que teniamos algo de duda o inquietud 

Sobre tu pregunta, de que por que el poste entra a tope en la Turner, es por cuestion de tamaño, ya que el cuadro es talla grande, y yo mido 1.77, asi que los 100 mm del Reberb, mas los 30 mm de la abrasadera es la medida justa, de mi altura ideal de pedaleo :thumbsup:

Y yo coincido contigo sobre que es uno de esos inventos que han cambiado la forma de hacer mountain bike. Aunque a pesar de todo NO creo que son INDISPENSABLES. 

Indispensable es una buena suspension, hablando de suspensiones acabo de recibir una de mis consentidas de servicio. Viene llegando de Dynamia, y la verdad que hicieron un trabajo excelente :cornut:

Ya iniciare un nuevo hilo sobre esto en cuanto la instale y la ponga a prueba en el cerro pero por lo pronto les pongo una imagen de introduccion.

















Ademas de servicio especializado tambien venden aceites para horquillas y shocks, y hasta grasa para lubricar las partes internas

Hablando de novedades tambien me llego mi nueva transmision single ring









Y aprovechando el Buen Fin, mi nuevos helmets All mountain

























Saludos


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Bonitos los cascos, ojo con ese Urge, parece que le diseñaron una trampa mortal en la proteccion de la mandibula en casos extremos..... OJO REPORTE MUY GRAFICO OJO.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

ritopc said:


> Bonitos los cascos, ojo con ese Urge, parece que le diseñaron una trampa mortal en la proteccion de la mandibula en casos extremos..... OJO REPORTE MUY GRAFICO OJO.


Gracias por compartir, Rito!

Al Giro Feature le traigo ganas de hace rato. Todavia extraño mi Giro Semi MX y este parece un Semi MX renovado.


----------



## acvdo (Jan 24, 2011)

disculpe doctor don
de compro el bling? agradecere su comentario.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Ahorita en Chainlove estaban los POC Trabec en 75 dls.


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

acvdo said:


> disculpe doctor don
> de compro el bling? agradecere su comentario.


El Bling lo compre en
Universal Cycles

Universal Cycles -- MRP Bling Ring


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Oye Rito, gracias por la info acerca del casco urge Archi Enduro, yo creo que mejor lo vendo, ahorita que esta nuevo. 

Impresionante los accidentes que pasan en el mundo del MTB, lo que me llama la atención del cuate es que ya habia hecho esa ruta de descenso mas de 100 veces, y a la 101 te pasa un trancazaso.
Ni modo asi pasa y asi me ha pasado !


Warp, que paso con tu casco Hex, no lo sientes agusto ?

Saludos


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

DrF035 said:


> Warp, que paso con tu casco Hex, no lo sientes agusto ?
> 
> Saludos


Mas o menos... un poco ajustado en las sienes, a diferencia del Semi MX.

La verdad es que el Hex esta muy bien, solo que habiendo usado el Semi MX, se extraña la mayor proteccion en la nuca y ... la visera. La visera del Semi MX es mas larga y rigida, mas en linea con un full face. Aparte, tiene cierto rango de movimiento, asi que protege muy bien del sol, sin quedar en tu linea de vision cuando vas tumbado sobre la bici.

En retrospectiva, creo que me conviene mas ahora un casco como el Hex/Xen donde es mas importante la ventilacion que la proteccion. No me malinterpreten... en Tampico no es que haya los descensos salvajes que hay en el area del DF y el clima es diferente.

Mientras en el DF tenia subidas kilometricas a baja velocidad bajo el perro sol de mediodia en un clima predominantemente seco, en Tampico vas a buen ritmo en clima muy humedo. Un casco con pocas aberturas como el Semi MX me iba mejor en Mexico. En Tampico me viene mejor uno con muchas aberturas.

Que alternativas hay para un full face liviano y fresco (para los estandares de los full face)???


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Warp said:


> Que alternativas hay para un full face liviano y fresco (para los estandares de los full face)???


Rodar


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Rodar


 Ojete....

y un casco full face livianon y fresco?


----------

